# RR Evoque Convertible..



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

So Sorry for the very bad phone pictures but saw this this morning and had to get a snap as it was exiting the motorway. It the RR Evoque with a softop. there was white print below the reg plate that said "Prototype vehicle"

It still looked odd to me - but I have to say not as bad as the pictures of the concept a few months back..





Again sorry the pics are so poor


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think it looks good, looks like the roof has shrunk or some giant foot has stepped on it. I like others on here will reserve judgement until it's seen with our own eyes.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I don't think it looks good, looks like the roof has shrunk or some giant foot has stepped on it. I like others on here will reserve judgement until it's seen with our own eyes.
> 
> View attachment 46258


I agree SB68 Its not great at all - quite surprised JLR are going ahead with it hence why when I saw it I thought I need to try and capture it! It had a "65 reg plate.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Kill it with fire!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Kill it with fire!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Bet it'll look nice with the top off

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Bet it'll look nice with the top off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Oh no it won't.......


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh god. Really not good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rom (Feb 1, 2009)

Got our display one delivered at work yesterday. It's a bit marmite so far at work. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I like it

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I think the type of people this is aimed at either have no taste or don't care what anybody else thinks! Just like everyone else, niche-filling is good business.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That swan dived off the top of the ugly mountain and hit every pebble on the way down


----------



## Neil-B (Sep 27, 2015)

It's awful


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh no, it's in my head now....


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Even your kids can look just as daft as you if you buy one


----------



## derekmca (Jan 17, 2016)

[/URL. How could they do that to something as beautiful as this one my wife drives


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> Oh no, it's in my head now....


Sorry


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't like it at all, whole idea seems crazy. 
Will probably sell well though.


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

No just no.


----------

